# 1999 Ford F250 4x4 v10



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Looking at a 1999 F250HD 4x4 V10. Does anyone have any experience with this truck? Will it handle a v box salt spreader and a plow. I had heard Ford was having some trouble with some of their trucks in these years. Any comments? I am not that familiar with this engine.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I heard that it was the 5.4 that was having trouble not the v10.I drove a F350 with a v10 and you will have noe problem with a vbox I towed a bobcat trailer loaded to the max with that v10 and it felt like it was not even there.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

How about load capacity with a V box spreader. do you or any one know the carring capacity of the F250. I want to either use it with a V box spreader or a dump box slide in. Looking for a good all around truck. One that I can drive everyday but that is not a truck just to say it is a truck.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

F 250 will hold a v-box fine. Just don't put more than a yard of material in it.

Geoff

I did put 3 yards on a V-box on a 97 F 250 HD, opps. Even that was fine, stopping was the problem


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

Are you good friends with your local gas station? If not get ready......


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

The truck has a milege readout on it however do not know how accurate they are. I was showing an average 23 mpg. of course that is not with a salter or a plow installed. Would like to go diesal however I remember the headaches I had with one starting in the dead of winter. I worked at a car auction that sold a lot of diesal duallys and eveyone we had trouble with. I realize they were not plugged in at night to keep everything warm though. How about comments on the new diesals? Any comments


----------



## KirbysLawn (Jun 13, 2000)

23 mpg is a far dream in a V10. The computer on the Ford vary from one to the other, 15 mpg highway is about the hoghest I've heard of. Pulling loads the mpg drops to 7-8 mpg. 

I have a co-worker who bought a '99 V10 and tried to talk me into it, no way. He gets 13 highway and 8 pulling his trailer, I get 21 highway and 13.5 pulling trailer, figures calculated at the pumps, not the computer. He now wants a diesel.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Appreciate your feedback. Going to look at the new Chevy 2500hd today to compare the differance. Was always a GM person before I bought my 97 F150. Have had excellent luck with the truck but going to look at all the options before making a decision. Thanks again for eveyones input.


----------



## sunrise (Dec 31, 1999)

Have one of each. we put spreader inthem and fill them up little harder to stop 
23 mph that a dream for me, maybe going down hill with a tail wind.
only trouble was with trans, and it was a loose fitting took 6 month to find it out


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The new diesels are fine.I have 2 a ford and a chevy and they both will start after sitting outside all night not being pluged in.Always help to plug them in even gas when it gets cold makes the oil flow better.Plus you will get better millage But upgrade to a 1 ton and get the 4K of payload.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

The F250 will hold a V,but you'll be really overloaded when its full,leave lots of room to stop,and drive slow.The F350 looks to be identical,with taller blocks in the rear and a 9900 GVWR,as oppesed to 8800 for the 250,so if you were going new Id get the 350,better for the V-box.Is the price good enough to keep you from going new-the new ones have cheaper interest rates,and ive found that most trucks under 3 yrs old,arent worth buying used,since new isnt much more and you can get what you want,not them and a full warranty.Just check that truck,againsy a new one,and dont let them tell you the sticker was-bla bla-they never get sticker for those trucks,you can buy any new truck in the 30K range for 3-5k under sticker.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Comparing the new against old option as we speak. Kind of hate to go to the F350 as I use the truck all the time personally also. Afraid the F350 will beat the heck out of me on long trips etc. Thanks John on the infor about the diesels. I may look into that option also. What milege are you getting on them. Doesn't look like gas is going down any time soon and I run the truck alot running around doing estimates on differant projects.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Eager Beaver,
We just bought a new 2000 F350 diesel ext.cab and the new work body offered only to Ford.We love it!!
My personel is a 99 F350 dually 4 door 4wd diesel and the rides are fine.Big difference on all new trucks.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Mike,
What are you getting for gas mpg. on yours? I wonder if there were any design changes from the 1999 to the 2000-2001 on the F250's. Wish I knew a Ford exec. to get a true overview of any potential problems. I do know one at Chev. and he said watch out the frames on the Chevy's. I know they were having major structure problems on the older new models just by chaining them on the car haulers when delivering them new.


----------



## Spooky2 (Jan 23, 2001)

This site has any info you need on ford diesel trucks. http://www.ford-diesel.com/


----------



## Eager Beaver (Jul 27, 2000)

Just getting back on line finally. We finally got some snow!!! After a 3 week dry spell it had been a long time coming. Thanks for the information. I'll check it out


----------

